

Forget KitKat, Stay Away From These If You Are In UK - ysekand
http://www.tutorcare.co.uk/disgusting-food-chains-2013/

======
ysekand
Significant amount of mouse droppings were found in a Domino’s Pizza in London
- on shelves, surfaces and under equipment.

The most disgusting fast food chain is Chicken Cottage

71 gang related crimes at Chicken Cottage in Ladbroke Grove

I wonder what Starbucks is like, I spend a lot of time there.

